# Bottom bouncer rods



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was looking at bottom bouncer rod and reel set up from bass pro its about 129 is it worth the money or should I look for something cheeper.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't know they made a bottom bouncer rod. I got a couple 7' Ugly Trolling rods that work fine for bottom bouncers. I guess it depends on how big your weight is? I'm sure I could find something a lot cheaper. In fact I use a 6' Ugly a lot of the time. Med. Light Action... Just my .02 but it works for me...


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I use $30.00 Ugly Stiks and they work just fine.


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

I use an 8'6" St. Croix Triumph Salmon Steelhead rod in the medium fast action. The extra length gets it away from the boat a little bit more. I used to use the 7' Triumph and have fell in love with the 8'6"... catches more fish too.


----------



## lnkbart (Jan 23, 2010)

$130.00 is kinda steep for something to stir up the mud. like others have said, lots of cheaper rods available. I like a sensitive tim light to medium action,because I get a better feel. the rod and reel combo I use , got from meijers for $39.00 5 years ago, love it.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

I bought 7' Diawa Wilderness rods for $17.99 each and 9' Diawa Wilderness rods for $18.99 each at Lakeside. The Okuma 15DX reels are about $35 there. Don't need to spend a lot of money for walleye trolling setups.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

If you are anywhere near Tackle Haven in Benton Harbor, MI

They have some 7' trolling rods on sale $9.99 each, really nice rods, just have a surplus of them or something, they would make perfect bottom bouncing rods...


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Good advice so far - Bottom bouncing isn't a finness technique, no need to spend hard earned money on an expensive rod. For Me, where I typically BB a "Flipping Rod" works great. A favorite is 7 1/2' med./heavy rated up 1 1/2 ounces. Teamed with a baitcaster with a flipping switch (allows easy one handed depth changes) You have a GREAT outfit. Let us know what Ya get - Good fishing. C-man


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

if you're running braid, you can get away with anything. Soft (cheap) glass rods are fine, because with braid they hook themselves. 

If running mono, you'll want a stiffer, more responsive rod. The 8'6" fast action steelie casting rods (everyone makes them - Shimano, Croix, etc.) will shine with 10-12# mono.


----------

